# Itunes, NAS & Apple TV



## wip (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour 

Je fais appel à vous car j'aimerais piloter ma bobiothèque iTunes à partir d'un iPad (ou iPhone) et ça, sans alumer mon ordinateur (MacPro donc bruyant et long à démarrer).
J'aimerais aussi que mon Ampli recoive le son par prise optique ou HDMI, c'est à dire un numérique.
A la base, je pensais n'acheter qu'une Apple TV et envoyer le son que j'ai sur l'Ipad sur cette dernière, branché à mon ampli. Mais ma base de donné iTunes est beaucoup plus conséquente sur mon Mac (dans les 100Go) et j'aimerais tout de même en profiter sur l'iPad.
Donc déplacer ma base de donnée iTunes sur un NAS semble aussi interressant.
Mais dans ce cas, cette base de donnée est accessible de l'ipad de quel façon ? Comme si mon Mac était allumé ? Avec l'interface Remote ? Et l'Ipad renvoye le son à l'Apple TV ?

Bref, pas mal de question et je me disais que vous pourriez peut-être m'éclairer 

Wip


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux mettre la bibliothèque itunes sur un Nas mais elle ne sera pas controlable via iPad.

En gros, ta bibliothèque itunes doit être gérée par un mac ( server ou pas) Tu es donc obligé de laisser allumer ton mac! ( et sa bibliothèque sera gérée par remote)

Pour le reste, c'est tout bon!


----------



## wip (16 Novembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Tu peux mettre la bibliothèque itunes sur un Nas mais elle ne sera pas controlable via iPad.
> 
> En gros, ta bibliothèque itunes doit être gérée par un mac ( server ou pas) Tu es donc obligé de laisser allumer ton mac! ( et sa bibliothèque sera gérée par remote)
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est tout bon!


Merci de ta réponse 

J'avais pourtant cru lire que certains NAS Synologie pouvaient être controlé par iOS... :/


----------



## iHuman (6 Décembre 2012)

tu peux aussi acheter un ancien apple tv version 1 avec un HDD incorporé ce qui permet de mettra ta bibliothèque iTunes dedans et de le piloter depuis l'ipad ou l'iphone et de sortir le son en optique dans ton ampli, et tout ça sans allumer ton mac.


----------



## bricbroc (7 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi un "ancien apple tv", le nouveau le fait pas


----------



## wip (7 Décembre 2012)

iHuman a dit:


> tu peux aussi acheter un ancien apple tv version 1 avec un HDD incorporé ce qui permet de mettra ta bibliothèque iTunes dedans et de le piloter depuis l'ipad ou l'iphone et de sortir le son en optique dans ton ampli, et tout ça sans allumer ton mac.


Merci de ta réponse
Cependant, je ne veut pas allumer ma TV non plus. Et pour gerer la Bibliothèque de l'AppleTV sans ecran, pas facile 
Et puis l'Apple TV3 est déjà commandée 





bricbroc a dit:


> Pourquoi un "ancien apple tv", le nouveau le fait pas


 
Pas de HDD dans les nouvelles Apple TV


----------



## veroguijo (7 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse
> 
> J'avais pourtant cru lire que certains NAS Synologie pouvaient être controlé par iOS... :/



Oui, un NAS synology fonctionne comme un serveur iTunes.
Tu peux même sans iTunes lire ta musique stockée sur ton NAS Synology avec l'application DS audio sur iOS

Va sur le site de synology et tu auras des détails de tout ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un NAS SYno. Tu peux même faire du Cloud avec ton NAS sauf que les données ne se trouvent pas sur un serveur de stockage chez X ou Y mais simplement sur ton Synology. C'est cela qui m'intéresse...


----------



## Nico1971 (9 Décembre 2012)

Sinon il y'a aussi iTunes Match qui fonctionne très bien avec remote pour iOS et Apple TV, solution avec abonnement mais ton Mac reste en sommeil...


----------



## 2bl (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir;Pourquoi ne pas essayer de trouver un Mac mini d'occasion?
Il faudra le laisser allumer mais il sera certainement moins gourmand qu'un macPro.


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> ...j'aimerais piloter ma bobiothèque iTunes à partir d'un iPad (ou iPhone) et ça, sans alumer mon ordinateur
> Wip



Une fois stockée sur un NAS, ta musique est accessible depuis n'importe quelle application DLNA sur iPad : PlugPlayer, MediaConnect, ou l'app dédiée de ton NAS. 
L'appli DS Audio du Synology est très bien:





Tu pourras brancher directement ton ampli dessus ou un DAC (si usb).

Sinon, pour faire ce que tu recherches, moi, je passe par sonos : 





.


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Sinon il y'a aussi iTunes Match qui fonctionne très bien avec remote pour iOS et Apple TV, solution avec abonnement mais ton Mac reste en sommeil...


La fiabilité du Cloud d'Apple ne me paraît pas suffisante. Il a été souvent en panne dernièrement par exemple. Payer pour un truc qui marche mal, ça me rendrait fou .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h55 ----------



2bl a dit:


> Bonsoir;Pourquoi ne pas essayer de trouver un Mac mini d'occasion?
> Il faudra le laisser allumer mais il sera certainement moins gourmand qu'un macPro.


Pourquoi pas, mais je cherchais plutôt une solution dédiée. L'idée du Nas me parait plus attractive. Je vais étudier les prix  




Ps: pas moyen d'utiliser les smiley de droite dans l'application macge sur iPad. Normal ?


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Une fois stockée sur un NAS, ta musique est accessible depuis n'importe quelle application DLNA sur iPad : PlugPlayer, MediaConnect, ou l'app dédiée de ton NAS.
> L'appli DS Audio du Synology est très bien:
> 
> 
> ...


Un grand merci pour ta réponse (je peux plus te bouler :/ ) 

Petite question subsiliaire: Un NAS (Synologie par exemple) est-il complètement silencieux ?


----------



## hercay (10 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part je teste depuis une semaine, avec un NAS synology DS212j.
 Le boitier est globalement silencieux, le seul bémol étant les disques. J'ai récupéré deux hitachi 2to en 7200 t, montés en raid 1:  ils sont très bruyants, d'autant qu'il n'y a rien au niveau des berceaux pour réduire les vibrations.
En ce qui concerne le serveur iTunes du synology, il est plutôt inutile, car si je le vois bien depuis iTunes dans les bibliothèques partagé ( musique et vidéos sont OK ) sur le mac, il reste désespérément  invisible depuis l'appleTV et l'iPad.
Il perd donc tout intérêt.

Donc pour l'instant je reste comme ceci: 
&#8226; Musique :  tout sur l'iTunes du mac + Itunes match ( j'en profite donc depuis l'atv, l'ipad, l'iphone, au boulot, sur les mac des gamins et ça m'assure une bonne sauvegarde .... )
&#8226; Vidéo :  stockage sur le NAS mais librairie iTunes sur le Mac. Depuis l'Apple TV je suis donc obligé de garder le mac allumé. Depuis l'iPad, j'accède aux vidéos directement sur le NAS via l'application synology, ça marche parfaitement bien.


----------



## veroguijo (10 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Un grand merci pour ta réponse (je peux plus te bouler :/ )
> 
> Petite question subsiliaire: Un NAS (Synologie par exemple) est-il complètement silencieux ?



Pour le NAS cela dépend du disque dur et de la marque du NAS. Les synology sont vraiment des NAS d'une très bonne qualité/fiabilité. Ensuite, cela dépend des disques. 
Les disques Seagate barracuda sont de bonnes qualités pour un prix intéressant.

Maintenant, que j'ai commandé le mien en ayant bien pesé le pour et le contre, je pense que je vais demandé des conseils pour l'installation de mon NAS Synology dés qu eje l'aurai déballé (cadeau de Noël)... C'est sous le sapin encore...


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Petite question subsiliaire: Un NAS (Synologie par exemple) est-il complètement silencieux ?



Ca dépend des NAS et ca dépend des disques aussi comme déjà dit plus haut. Ca dépend aussi de l'endroit ou tu le met et de ton exigence de silence (nuit?jour?db?)

Moi qui ai besoin d'un NAS très très silencieux, c'est à dire aucun souffle même la nuit quand il n'y a aucun bruit, j'ai opté pour un Synology DS411 slim avec des disques durs 2.5" Samsung et un ventilo au minimum. L'idéal étant des disques SSD et aucun ventilo, mais bon...

En 3.5", les disques Samsung ou Western Digital font très peu de bruit également mais ce n'est qu'une expérience perso forcement limitée.


----------



## veroguijo (10 Décembre 2012)

@Tuncurry,

Si j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'installation de mon NAS (Syno DS213), pourrais-je te demander des conseils ?


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Décembre 2012)

veroguijo a dit:


> @Tuncurry,
> 
> Si j'ai besoin d'aide pour l'installation de mon NAS (Syno DS213), pourrais-je te demander des conseils ?



Sans souci. Moi ou d.autres. C.est le but de ces forums...


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

Autre question:

Sachant que j'aurai normalement mon Apple TV3 à Noel, sera t-il par la suite possible d'y connecter (par reseau Ethernet) un NAS sur lequel serait une copie de ma bibliothèque itunes ? Pourais-je lire cette bibliothèque depuis l'Apple TV3 (non jailbraiké donc) ?


----------



## clark37000 (10 Décembre 2012)

bonjour

je profite de cette discussion pour poser une question. Peut on utiliser la freebox révolution comme NAS pour itunes. Ma bibliothèque itunes est sur un disque dur externe quand je le branche sur la freebox elle apparait bien sur le réseau et je peux y accéder via le finder par contre itunes me dit ne pas trouver la bibliothèque alors que j'ai changer le chemin dans les préférence pour donner le nouvel emplacement. il m'indique une erreur.

si quelqu'un à la solution je suis preneur car je cherche depuis pas mal de temps sans trouver de réponse.

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Décembre 2012)

clark37000 a dit:


> Peut on utiliser la freebox révolution comme NAS pour itunes.



Tu peux mais comme il n'y a pas de serveur itunes à ma connaissance, tu seras limité au seul stockage, comme dans ta solution actuelle. Une alternative consiste à faire pointer le contenu du dossier "musique" du serveur partagé "freebox" dans iTunes pour pouvoir jouer ce contenu.



clark37000 a dit:


> Ma bibliothèque itunes est sur un disque dur externe...itunes me dit ne pas trouver la bibliothèque...


C'est probablement plus un problème de droits d'accès que de chemin. Essaie de désactiver les passwords pour accéder à la freebox ou coche "autoriser les accès invités"  et réessaie.



> sera t-il par la suite possible d'y connecter (par reseau Ethernet) un NAS sur lequel serait une copie de ma bibliothèque itunes ? Pourais-je lire cette bibliothèque depuis l'Apple TV3 (non jailbraiké donc) ?


Bonne question et bienvenue dans le monde très fermé d'Apple... La réponse est non à priori. L'AppleTv fonctionne avec le "partage à domicile" qui est une merdouille Apple. Même Airplay n'est pas full compatible avec le standard DLNA.
Donc soit tu passes par le jailbreak, soit tu bidouilles des trucs et là il y a quelques solutions.
Par exemple: activer samba sur ton NAS, utiliser un browser de fichiers sur ipad ou iphone type FileBrowser, jouer un morceau et sélectionner la sortie airplay AppleTV.

Une très bonne solution intégrée est ici (mais elle ne fonctionne pas sur ATV3 pour le moment)


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

Super Tuncurry 

Bon, c'est lourd que la Apple TV3 ne soit pas Jailbreakable pour le moment :/
J'ai pas trop envie de bidouiller trop fort quand même...
Je suis adepte de XBMC et j'aurais bien voulu m'en servir avec l'Apple TV... au moins pour la Video.
Je pense donc peut-être me servir de l'Apple TV pour la video, et investir dans un NAS pour l'audio...
A moins que...
Je suppose qu'il y a des NAS audio/Video avec sortie HDMI et S/PDIF ? qui lisent les MKV en 1080p, sous-titrage, et son en 5.1 ?
:love:


----------



## Nico1971 (10 Décembre 2012)

Le Black Armor 220 2To de chez seagate est pas mal non plus je l'utilise en complément de ma de mon Apple TV et de iTunes Match, il est compatible serveur iTunes et accessible depuis mon iPad avec l application Ace gratuite. Il est raccordé derrière ma freebox révolution et est visible aussi bien depuis le Finder sous Mac que l'explorateur windows, question bruit rien a dire, il est même accessible à la bibliothèque iTunes depuis l'application remote, je ne peux pas le comparer à un syno je ne le connais pas suffisamment .....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Tuncurry a dit:


> Une fois stockée sur un NAS, ta musique est accessible depuis n'importe quelle application DLNA sur iPad : PlugPlayer, MediaConnect, ou l'app dédiée de ton NAS.
> L'appli DS Audio du Synology est très bien:
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour le nom des applications ça aide toujours...


----------



## clark37000 (10 Décembre 2012)

Merci Tuncurry mais je ne comprend pas très bien.

Actuellement j'ai un dossier nommé itunes sur mon dd externe. dans les préférences itunes je lui indique le chemin vers se dossier (j'ai tous simplement recopier le dossier qui était sur mon imac à l'époque et qui devenait trop important pour rester dessus). j'accède parfaitement à tout mon itunes et l'apple tv aussi. Le but final de cette manoeuvre et pour moi de pourvoir accéder aussi à mes films via le freeplayer et aussi de pourvoir rajouter de la musique ou des films à partir de mon macbook air sans êtres obligé de les copier sur une clef ou d'utiliser le serveur free pour les copier puis les rebasculler après dans itunes.

Tu me dis de faire pointer le dossier musique mais qu'en est-il des films

Tu me dit aussi que je serai limité au seul stockage, cela veut-il dire que je ne pourrai pas écrire et rajouter des films et musiques ?

Merci pour la patience et le temps accordé


----------



## Tuncurry (12 Décembre 2012)

clark37000 a dit:


> Tu me dis de faire pointer le dossier musique mais qu'en est-il des films
> Tu me dit aussi que je serai limité au seul stockage, cela veut-il dire que je ne pourrai pas écrire et rajouter des films et musiques ?
> Merci pour la patience et le temps accordé



BEn c'est pareil en fait. c'est juste qu'il y a par défaut un dossier musique dans le NAS freebox et un dssier film aussi d'ailleurs. Tu fais pointer ton itunes sur le dossier parent, comme ce que tu fais déjà et tout devrait fonctionner impec.
Tu pourras rajouter films et musique sans soucis. 
A+


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2012)

Qu'en est-il de la réactivité de iTunes quand il est sur serveur ?
En effet j'avais (il y a des années) mis ma bibliothèque iTunes sur une machine distante (avec réseau ethernet 10/100 baseT) et quand celle-ci était devenue importante, le temps d'ouverture d'iTunes et sa réactivité médiocre  m'avait fait faire marche arrière pour réincorporer cette base sur ma machine.
Ce problème est-il maintenant négligeable avec le Gigabit Ethernet ?
Ceci impose t-il de changer de routeur ?


----------



## Tuncurry (12 Décembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de la réactivité de iTunes quand il est sur serveur ?
> En effet j'avais (il y a des années) mis ma bibliothèque iTunes sur une machine distante (avec réseau ethernet 10/100 baseT) et quand celle-ci était devenue importante, le temps d'ouverture d'iTunes et sa réactivité médiocre  m'avait fait faire marche arrière pour réincorporer cette base sur ma machine.
> Ce problème est-il maintenant négligeable avec le Gigabit Ethernet ?
> Ceci impose t-il de changer de routeur ?



Via un imac mini, en serveur, c'est assez réactif.
En pointant sur un disque distant pour sa bibliothèque, je ne sais pas trop mais cela doit etre assez lent quand même, en fonction de la taille de la bibliothèque et de la qualité de son réseau.
Sur un réseau gigabit avec un NAS faisant tourner un serveur itunes (donc accès via mac sous bibliothèque partagée), c'est vraiment très très lent. En wifi c'est juste rédhibitoire. 
ca s'améliore un peu en diminuant la taille de la bibliothèque mais pour que ce soit réactif (20/30 secondes max) il faut moins de 50Go. Autant dire que cette dernière solution est tout a fait inutilisable.


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Via un imac mini, en serveur, c'est assez réactif.
> En pointant sur un disque distant pour sa bibliothèque, je ne sais pas trop mais cela doit etre assez lent quand même, en fonction de la taille de la bibliothèque et de la qualité de son réseau.
> Sur un réseau gigabit avec un NAS faisant tourner un serveur itunes (donc accès via mac sous bibliothèque partagée), c'est vraiment très très lent. En wifi c'est juste rédhibitoire.
> ca s'améliore un peu en diminuant la taille de la bibliothèque mais pour que ce soit réactif (20/30 secondes max) il faut moins de 50Go. Autant dire que cette dernière solution est tout a fait inutilisable.


Ok, merci de ta réponse très interressante.
Ceci dit, quel est la différence pour toi entre un disque distant et un NAS ? :hein:

Sinon, tu confirmes un peu ce que je m'étais dis. Il faut mieux que je garde ma bibliothèque sur mon Mac principale et que je synchronise cette dernière avec une copie de la bibliothèque sur le NAS.
Ce dernier sera accessible (mais pas très rapide) quand le Mac sera éteint. Utile donc pour mon iPhone, mon Apple TV et mon iPad .


----------



## guiguicrew (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, je suis ravi de suivre régulièrement vos discussions, cela m'a été utile de nombreuses fois.

J'ai suivi votre discussion sur la mise en place d'un NAS pour pouvoir accéder à son contenu via l'Apple TV. J'aimerais simplement et le plus rapidement possible résumer ici ce que j'ai compris afin de voir si cela correspond bien à ce que je souhaite mettre en place.

J'ai actuellement un Apple TV 3 (reçu à Noël 2012). Je souhaite pouvoir accéder à mon contenu Itunes (musique et films donc) sur mon écran de TV via mon Apple TV. Si j'ai bien compris par rapport à vos différents échanges, si je fais l'acquisition d'un NAS Synology que je branche en Ethernet sur ma Box ADSL, mon Apple TV sera capable de le reconnaître via le wifi et d'accéder aux musiques et films présents dans le dossier Itunes si j'ai bien défini dans les paramètres avancés de itunes que désormais le dossier Itunes Media est ce fameux dossier que j'aurais défini sur mon NAS. 

Les quelques questions qui me viennent pour bien valider cela:
- Mon mac doit-il rester allumé lorsque l'Apple TV affiche le contenu Itunes se trouvant sur le NAS? Ou bien le simple fait d'avoir ma bibliothèque justement sur le NAS me permet de ne pas avoir mon mac allumé pour accéder au contenu si le NAS est un synology intégrant le système Itunes Server?

- Dois utiliser mon port ethernet de l'Apple TV pour le relier au NAS plutôt qu'à la box adsl pour optimiser la vitesse?

- Mon mac ne sert alors que d'outil de transfert: si je veux ajouter des musiques ou des films venant d'un disque dur externe par exemple, je branche ce DD externe sur mon mac et je transfère les fichiers souhaités vers le NAS en wifi?

- J'accède au contenu via l'Apple TV directement sur l'écran de la TV et sur des applis spécifiques au constructeur (ex: DS AUDIO et DS VIDEO chez Synology) pour l'iphone et l'ipad.

Je crois avoir résumé en gros la situation et la compréhension que j'ai eu de vos différents échanges.

Je vous remercie beaucoup par avance si vous pouvez m'éclairer pour bien valider tout cela et ne pas faire d'achat inutile.

Guillaume


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Janvier 2013)

guiguicrew a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,



Salut, 

Mes réponses à tes questions ci-après. 




> J'ai actuellement un Apple TV 3 (reçu à Noël 2012). Je souhaite pouvoir accéder à mon contenu Itunes (musique et films donc) sur mon écran de TV via mon Apple TV. Si j'ai bien compris par rapport à vos différents échanges, si je fais l'acquisition d'un NAS Synology que je branche en Ethernet sur ma Box ADSL, mon Apple TV sera capable de le reconnaître via le wifi et d'accéder aux musiques et films présents dans le dossier Itunes *si j'ai bien défini dans les paramètres avancés de itunes que désormais le dossier Itunes Media est ce fameux dossier que j'aurais défini sur mon NAS.*


Tu as bien tout compris. Précision importante: Dans l'univers fermé d'Apple, il n'est pas possible de voir le Nas depuis l'AppleTV de façon autonome (sauf jailbreak ou airplay spécifique).  Pour commander sa musique via l'AppleTV, il faut impérativement passer par iTunes et le paramétrage ad hoc (Partage à domicile activé). L'étape indispensable est celle que j'ai souligné en gras: obligation de définir la nouvelle bibliothèque iTunes sur le Nas.



> - Mon mac doit-il rester allumé lorsque l'Apple TV affiche le contenu Itunes se trouvant sur le NAS? Ou bien le simple fait d'avoir ma bibliothèque justement sur le NAS me permet de ne pas avoir mon mac allumé pour accéder au contenu si le NAS est un synology intégrant le système Itunes Server?


Non seulement le Mac doit être allumé mais iTunes doit être lancé et le partage à domicile activé. Sans ça, pas d'accès à quoi que ce soit sur ton Apple TV depuis l'AppleTV.
Ta seconde supposition est différente. Lorsque iTunes server est activé, cela te permettra de voir la musique (préalablement indexée par le DSM du Synology, version 4.2 en béta en ce moment) dans iTunes OSx sous la rubrique "bibliothèques partagées". Comme indiqué précédemment, ton ATV 3 ne la verra pas directement. En revanche, avec les applications Synology, tu pourras accèder avec n'importe quel iDevice à cette bibliothèque, mac allumé ou éteint cela n'a pas d'importance...* (Voir plus bas)



> - Dois utiliser mon port ethernet de l'Apple TV pour le relier au NAS plutôt qu'à la box adsl pour optimiser la vitesse?


Je crois que cela ne changera rien en terme de vitesse ou de temps d'accès.



> - Mon mac ne sert alors que d'outil de transfert: si je veux ajouter des musiques ou des films venant d'un disque dur externe par exemple, je branche ce DD externe sur mon mac et je transfère les fichiers souhaités vers le NAS en wifi?


Oui pour la procédure de transfert. Attention cependant aux temps de transferts par Wifi qui peuvent être très longs. Privilégier une liaison filaire (même temporaire) le temps du transfert, si celui ci dépasse les 20/50 Go. 



> - J'accède au contenu via l'Apple TV directement sur l'écran de la TV et sur des applis spécifiques au constructeur (ex: DS AUDIO et DS VIDEO chez Synology) pour l'iphone et l'ipad.


Il y a deux réponses possibles à cette question:

1/ Tu passes en direct par l'Apple TV. Comme indiqué plus haut, la réponse est Oui à condition que le mac soit allumé dans le cadre d'une bibliothèque sur le NAS. Autre option possible, passer par iTunes Match. Dans ce cas, tu n'accèderas plus à ta musique via "Ordinateurs" mais via l'onglet "Musique". Ton Mac pourra donc être éteint puisque ta bibliothèque sera dans le Cloud.

2/ Tu ne passes pas en "direct" par l'AppleTV mais utilise la fonction AirPlay en entrée. Dans ce cas précis, tout change. l'ATV est en mode esclave et non maître.
Il n'y a plus besoin de bibliothèque partagée. Que ce soit sous OSX, via iTunes ou DS audioWeb (ordinateur allumé donc) ou sur tablette/smartphone avec DS Audio, tu vas pouvoir accèder à l'ensemble de ta bibliothèque stockée sur NAS, même si elle n'est pas déclarée spécifiquement dans iTunes.  
Tu n'as qu'à sélectionner AirPlay/ la sortie audio de ton app vers l'AppleTV et le tour est joué, la musique sera streamée sur l'ATV à la fois vers sa sortie optique (si tu as branché une chaine HiFi dessus par exemple) et sur la TV via le cable HDMI.
Sur ta TV, dans l'onglet "ordinateur", rubrique "a l'écoute", tu verras ce que tu streames. Tu pourras le sélectionner et l'afficher comme si c'était l'AppleTV qui l'avait lancé. La télécommande de l'AppleTV sera également fonctionnelle : pause, play, avance, changement morceaux, etc.

Voilà, bonne écoute !


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour toutes tes précisions 



Tuncurry a dit:


> Ta seconde supposition est différente. Lorsque iTunes server est activé, cela te permettra de voir la musique (préalablement indexée par le DSM du Synology, version 4.2 en béta en ce moment) dans iTunes OSx sous la rubrique "bibliothèques partagées". Comme indiqué précédemment, ton ATV 3 ne la verra pas directement. En revanche, avec les applications Synology, tu pourras accèder avec n'importe quel iDevice à cette bibliothèque, mac allumé ou éteint cela n'a pas d'importance...* (Voir plus bas)!


Concretement, ça donne quoi ? On à encore les listes iTunes ? Les étoiles ? Une interface correcte pour naviguer dans une grosse bibliothèque ?


----------



## guiguicrew (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses !

Après réflexion et étude de quelques sites je pense partir sur un Western Digital My Book Live.

Je vais à la fois m'en servir pour l'application Time Machine qui est déjà présente sur ce NAS pour sauvegarder les données de mon MacBook Air, puis je vais m'en servir de Media Center pour les films et les photos.

Je vais donc définir dans iTunes que le dossier Bibliothèque iTunes est désormais le dossier x ou y que j'aurais défini sur le NAS de manière à ce que l'Apple TV puisse lire les vidéos directement sur ma TV quand je laisse le mac allumé. 

Pour la musique je pense prendre iTunes Match pour pouvoir écouter mes musiques depuis l'espace "Musique" de l'Apple TV et non "Ordinateurs".

Concernant les photos comment cela se passe? Je dois faire le même process que pour iTunes pour que l'Apple TV puisse lire mes photos sur ma TV à savoir que le dossier à partager sur l'Apple TV n'est plus sur le mac mais directement sur le NAS en ayant bien préciser de quel dossier il s'agit? Ou y a-t-il une autre solution?

Merci encore pour votre aide et j'espère finaliser tout ça très vite maintenant !

Bonne journée.

Guillaume


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2013)

guiguicrew a dit:


> Je vais donc définir dans iTunes que le dossier Bibliothèque iTunes est désormais le dossier x ou y que j'aurais défini sur le NAS de manière à ce que l'Apple TV puisse lire les vidéos directement sur ma TV *quand je laisse le mac allumé*.


J'ai du louper quelque chose... A quoi ca te sert dans ce cas là de mettre ta musique sur le NAS ?
Surtout que tu dis que tu vas passer à Itunes Match....


----------



## guiguicrew (23 Janvier 2013)

Salut Wip,

Merci pour ta réflexion. En fait je précisais dans mon message que je ne vais utiliser le NAS Western Digital que pour les films et les photos, puisque je disais un peu plus loin que j'utiliserais le service iTunes match pour mettre la musique sur mon home cinéma avec l'apple Tv sans devoir allumer mon Mac.

Je n'aurais donc à allumer mon Mac que lorsque je souhaite regarder un film depuis l'Apple Tv et je dois donc redéfinir le dossier iTunes média comme étant sur le nas et non plus sur le Mac pour économiser de la place sur le Mac. 

Donc si j'ai bien suivi toutes les discussions sur ce sujet ce que je viens de dire devrait fonctionner. En revanche, concernant les photos, comment dois je redéfinir le dossier sur lequel l'apple Tv doit lire les photos. Dois je faire une manipulation dans iPhoto similaire à celle dans iTunes pour dire à l'Apple Tv que le dossier photo de iPhoto est désormais sur le nas et non plus sur le Mac ou faut-il que je fasse autrement? Cela dans l'idée bien sur de pouvoir visionner mes photos sur mon écran de Tv via l'Apple Tv quand mon ordi est allumé. 

Merci de me confirmer si j'ai bien tout compris 

Bonne fin de journée à tous.


----------



## wip (24 Janvier 2013)

Je n'utilise pas iPhoto mais de mémoire,  tu peux mettre ta bibliothèque ou tu veux il me semble. Il suffit juste de faire un crtl-cmd clic sur iphoto (ou quelque chose dans le genre) au démarrage et de lui montrer ou est la bibliothèque qu'on veut ouvrir (sur le NAS).
Ensuite, iTunes pointera automatiquement vers cet endroit


----------



## guiguicrew (24 Janvier 2013)

ça marche je vais regarder ça de plus près sur iphoto et dès que j'ai bien vérifier que le WD My Book live peut fonctionner comme media center via l'apple tv quand le mac est allumé pour les films et les photos bah je commande sur le net


----------



## Céetsteph (6 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Etant nouveau sur le forum, je viens de lire vos différents contenus et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de solutions pour lire ses films sur Apple TV "mac éteint" après avoir définit la bibliothèque dans le serveur NAS ? Mon MacBook Pro doit être obligatoirement être allumé ?
Merci et bonne journée à tous !


----------

